# RAI 2/16 and I have ???'s



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

I was recently diagnosed with Graves/Hyper Thyroidism. I started feeling bad right after the holidays. I have had the high heart rate, fatigue, weight loss, muscle weakness, dry skin, and shakey hands. I finally decided to see my doctor. She ordered blood work and an ultrasound. To make a long story short, I was referred to an endo who has been fabulous. Because I want to start a family soon and other circumstances I have chosen to have an RAI treatment on the 16th. I am nervous because I haven’t found many positive stories. My primary care doctor didn’t share my blood work levels. She did share my RAIU results. My thyroid consumed 61% after 24 hours. My endo did more blood work Friday but knows that I am hyper. I have been told no exercise which kills me. I am a runner and had to scrap my training. I guess I am looking for comfort and have a few questions. 1. Did you have side effects after RAI? 2. How long did it take to become hypo? 3. Are you on medication for hypo and how long did that take to regulate? 4. And this may sound awful but I am concerned about a lot of weight gain. I have only lost about 8 lbs and I am fine with gaining that back. I have just heard stories of tremendous with gain and then not being able to get it off. I would appreciate any help you can give me. Thanks!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I didn't have any side effects from RAI, which I had in Feb. '08. I was hypo by June, started meds, and am on my 8th dose change. I'm not regulated yet, but my endo may decide I am at my visit in March. I was concerned about weight also, so I understand. I still had to eat a little more than I wanted or I would have lost more weight.

Renee


----------



## Tosca (Jan 14, 2011)

runnergirl, have you been given a beta blocker to regulate your heart rate? When I was first diagnosed I had pulse rate of 125 beats/minute at rest. They gave me atenolol, and I felt immediately better. I was never told not to exercise. Since running is so important to you, it might be a good idea to bring this up with your doctors, to see if there is a way you can get some exercise safely. It will be good for you emotionally, too, I'm sure.

I can't tell you much about longterm effects of RAI since I just had mine last Thursday. It has been very easy so far, very easy.

My 24h uptake was about where yours is, and the radiologist told me that that it was good to be high since it means that you can be treated with less radiation. Originally my 24h uptake was 100% (2 years ago), and he said that would have been even better.

Good luck with your treatment. Hang in there! It will get better.


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. I have decided that walking mostly (with a little jogging) will be ok. My heart rate would be different at different times. At my doctor's visit it was 80 bpm and the night before just sitting on the couch it was 100 bpm. She did put me on propanolol. It is working great so far. I have to time it just right or else the headaches and weakness come back. Did you continue taking your meds the day you had your RAI?


----------



## Tosca (Jan 14, 2011)

I am still taking it and probably will have to for a few weeks. It takes a while for the thyroid to slow down, and some people get an increase in symptoms shortly after RAI because the thyroid is dumping all that hormone. So far I haven't felt that.

I have the same trouble with timing my atenolol doses. The rapid heartbeat bothers me most at bedtime, so I try to remember to take it a few hours earlier. I usually forget, though.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

runnergirl said:


> I was recently diagnosed with Graves/Hyper Thyroidism. I started feeling bad right after the holidays. I have had the high heart rate, fatigue, weight loss, muscle weakness, dry skin, and shakey hands. I finally decided to see my doctor. She ordered blood work and an ultrasound. To make a long story short, I was referred to an endo who has been fabulous. Because I want to start a family soon and other circumstances I have chosen to have an RAI treatment on the 16th. I am nervous because I haven't found many positive stories. My primary care doctor didn't share my blood work levels. She did share my RAIU results. My thyroid consumed 61% after 24 hours. My endo did more blood work Friday but knows that I am hyper. I have been told no exercise which kills me. I am a runner and had to scrap my training. I guess I am looking for comfort and have a few questions. 1. Did you have side effects after RAI? 2. How long did it take to become hypo? 3. Are you on medication for hypo and how long did that take to regulate? 4. And this may sound awful but I am concerned about a lot of weight gain. I have only lost about 8 lbs and I am fine with gaining that back. I have just heard stories of tremendous with gain and then not being able to get it off. I would appreciate any help you can give me. Thanks!


Hi there and welcome!! Absolutely do not run now. You could cause a heart-attack or stroke. You will be back running in the future.

There are some side effects; you will feel hot, maybe itchy and nervous. This is called dumping/thyrotoxicosis. You can Google this.

I had issues w/ some thyroxine replacements and doctors initially but I finally found a doctor to treat me properly w/thyroid replacement meds and I am doing very well now.

I lift weights, fast walk 8 miles a day and do a whole bunch of other physical work. I am 68. So, don't get discouraged. You are going to be well again. I did gain a bit of weight whilst hyper (some of us are built backwards) and managed to get it all off and then some. I am at my ideal weight for a woman my age and height who lifts weight.

During your treatment and healing journey, I do recommend that you count calories. As a runner, you know that is the bottom line. Calories in, calories out. Of course appropriate food choices are assumed. LOL!!

Welcome to the board!


----------

